# Demande de conseils: quelle installation pour un petit cinéma chez soi?



## dylan44 (3 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir à vous tous,

J’aimerais réaliser un petit cinéma dans mon appartement et projeter contre un mur des films via l’iPhone, le Mac, etc.

J’ai deux-trois questions:

1) Pour le son, est-il possible de diffuser le son sur le HomePod? Si oui, comment?

2) Avez-vous un modèle vidéo-projecteur à me conseiller? La largeur du mur est de un peu plus de 3m de large,

3) Est-ce qu’une Apple TV peut être utile dans ce cas? Je précise que j’ai un HomePod, mais pas de Apple TV.

Merci d’avance pour vos conseils, je suis un peu novice en la matière ;-)

Bon week-end et bonne année


----------



## Pixel_44 (6 Décembre 2020)

1) Pour le son, ce n'est pas possible depuis l'AppleTV pour les vidéos, il faut sortir le son en filaire mais pas en wifi.

2) Un EPson avec un bouton de "re-centrement" pour redresser l'image si le projecteur n'est pas parallèle au mur.

3) Oui avec le logiciel INFUSE (gratuit) mais il faut convertir tout en MP4 avant.


----------

